

Opinions and counter-measures in an extreme situation: Security these days - Tsiolkovsky
http://karl-voit.at/2014/12/30/security-and-extreme-opinions/

======
mxstbr
A really interesting paper on the "Nothing to hide" argument is "'I've got
nothing to hide' and other Misunderstandings of Privacy", which you can read
for free online.[1]

I would really recommend spending the 30 minutes and reading it in full, it is
really nice.

[1]
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=998565&](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=998565&)

